# LL Bean Boot Advice in NYC



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all,

Its my first post here and I'm seeking some advice on LL Bean duck boots. I just moved to NYC from California and it was recommended that I buy some LL Bean duck boots for the Winter. My question is: Should I get thinsulate only lined boots, or would unlined be sufficient for NYC Winter weather? Gortex and thinsulate seems like overkill. I don't really have any Winter experience so I'm not sure what to expect.

I've been going back and forth on this like crazy and really want to make the correct choice. I thought I had it figured out and ordered up 2 pairs of the lined boots in 8in to make sure I got the right size (10 & 11, as I am an 11.5), but now that I have done a bit more reading I am not sure if I made the right choice. It would also be nice to be able to use the boots when its warmer out as I don't have any other waterproof shoes. So thinsulate only, or unlined? Which would be the ideal choice for NYC weather?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

As a former New Yorker, I do think there is some utility to the Bean Boot in NYC as the streets and sidewalks become very wet and watery after snowfall [as it melts and gets plowed around and walked on]. Personally I think you'd do just fine with the unlined version so long as you wear some nice heavy winter socks. My own feet don't tend to get very cold though, others may have different experiences. In NYC you are generally moving if you're out on the street so I don't think you'd have a lot of opportunity for your feet to sit still in cold snow and get very cold themselves [which would then make the insulated boots more appealing]. You're usually going in and out of places, in out and out of subway stations or cabs or whatever. So those are my 2 cents.

Keep in mind though&#8230;the unlined boots are truly 'unlined', it's just that layer of rubber between your toes and the outside world&#8230;so the heavy socks are needed if it's freezing temps outside.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Sigh. Buy multiple pairs—return the ones that don't fit quite right.

THEY ARE BIG.

Too big? Don't know. Considering how the world goes, excruciating over your bean boot size seems rather silly.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought the unlined ones and have heavyweight wool Woolrich socks to go with them. I'll update with what size works best when I get them.


----------



## Bin'Zev (Sep 19, 2014)

You want the unlined. Public transport and all buildings built before 1990 hit "Sahara in August" Tempratures in NYC during the coldest months of winter. Wearing lined boots in a subway car crammed with more people than should ever fit(true New Yorkers have no sense of personal space) and the heat on full blast is a recipe for heat stroke. Just wear a pair of wool socks and you should be fine. Also if you have access to a car I recommed hitting up the Beans store at the Ridge Hill mall. The mall is middle class hell but the staff are great and it'll save you the trouble of potentially having to ship returns.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I sized down as mine are all-year wear, i.e., I want to wear them in the rain in the warm months with regular weight socks. In the winter, I can sitll wear them with thicker socks and have them fit a little snug.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

If your feet don't tend to get cold, unlined will work. My feet do get cold - all the time, in all but warm weather - so I own the shearling lined ones and love them. But I also own an unlined one that, with a heavy wool sock, usually is fine in the winter. Maybe buy the unlined ones now and a couple of pairs of heavy socks to rotate and, then, when your budget allows, get a lined pair too.

They are outstanding boots for NYC because not only are they good for the snow and rain, they are an absolute necessity when the snow starts to melt and the sidewalks and streets turn to mud-slush rivers and reservoirs. 

Good luck in NYC.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Another vote for unlined here. And FF's remark below? TRUTH!



Fading Fast said:


> They are outstanding boots for NYC because not only are they good for the snow and rain, they are an absolute necessity when the snow starts to melt and the sidewalks and streets turn to mud-slush rivers and reservoirs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I sized down as mine are all-year wear, i.e., I want to wear them in the rain in the warm months with regular weight socks. In the winter, I can sitll wear them with thicker socks and have them fit a little snug.


This is the fit I think I'm aiming for, ideally.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

My vote is for the Thinsulate only. The Thinsulate lined boots are only lined in the rubber bottom, not the shaft. Considering that you'll be using these to pound pavement in NYC, a lot of cold will be coming up through the soles and that's where you want the insulation. I own at least a half dozen Bean Boots/ MHS and I've slowly been replacing all the bottoms with Thinsulate when the originals wear out.

An alternative would be to buy the unlined and add a wool felt or shearling insole (like this one) and remove it if you get too hot, but I've never had that problem with any of mine (I wear the rubber mocs when it's warm out, anyway).

One thing I highly recommend on Bean Boots 8" and taller is to have LL Bean add lace hooks to the top few eyelets. IIRC, it cost me less than $2.00 but you have to call Bean and request it over the phone when you place your order. Here's a pair of 12" anniversary boots that I had them added to:










For sizing, I've found that going down a half-size is sufficient. It allows enough room for insoles, doubling up on socks, etc.

If you plan on stepping in water/slush more than ankle deep, make sure to seam-seal the shaft to the bottoms and use some kind of beeswax-based waterproofing compound like Sno-Seal on the leather.


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful advice! How much are you all downsizing in the unlined boots? I am 11.5 so I am guessing I would go to a 10? This would preferably be for all year wear, so the ability to wear regular weight socks and thick socks if need be in the winter might be perfect. Hardline_42, in your experience does the thinsulate only ever get your foot too hot in non-winter weather? How do shearing or merino wool foot-beds (I was looking at superfeet brand) compare to the thinsulate lined soles? I have already purchased some Obenauf's to treat the leather once I make my final decision on the style and size.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

mroctopus said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice! How much are you all downsizing in the unlined boots? I am 11.5 so I am guessing I would go to a 10? This would preferably be for all year wear, so the ability to wear regular weight socks and thick socks if need be in the winter might be perfect. Hardline_42, in your experience does the thinsulate only ever get your foot too hot in non-winter weather? How do shearing or merino wool foot-beds (I was looking at superfeet brand) compare to the thinsulate lined soles? I have already purchased some Obenauf's to treat the leather once I make my final decision on the style and size.


Ill let you know in a day or two- I wear a 10.5, and ordered a 10 and a 9


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mroctopus said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice! How much are you all downsizing in the unlined boots? I am 11.5 so I am guessing I would go to a 10? This would preferably be for all year wear, so the ability to wear regular weight socks and thick socks if need be in the winter might be perfect. Hardline_42, in your experience does the thinsulate only ever get your foot too hot in non-winter weather? How do shearing or merino wool foot-beds (I was looking at superfeet brand) compare to the thinsulate lined soles? I have already purchased some Obenauf's to treat the leather once I make my final decision on the style and size.


I recommend sizing down a half size only for winter wear. If you don't have the extra air space around your feet, the boots will feel even colder. Bean's sizing is the way it is because the extra space around your feet is part of the design. The trapped air is an insulating layer. Filling that space with insulation (wool insole, Thinsulate, wool socks etc.) helps to trap the air, but it's the air that keeps your feet warm. Don't size down too much.

Regarding the Thinsulate bottoms, I only find them hot when I wear them indoors. For the kind of weather I'd actually wear, say, a pair of 8" MHS in (50* or below) they're perfectly fine. The difference between the Thinsulate bottoms and wool insoles is that the Thinsulate comes up over the sides of your feet which helps protect against wind chill or if you're standing in snow/ cold mud. No other difference I can think of, really.

I would add that an 8" Bean Boot is really more of a three season item, not year-round. I recommend buying the boots with fall/winter use in mind and then pick up a pair of bean gumshoes or rubber mocs later on for spring/summer use.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I live in NYC/Brooklyn.

I have two pairs: one pair of Thinsulate boots; one pair of unlined gumshoes. Between the two of those, I'm covered.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> One thing I highly recommend on Bean Boots 8" and taller is to have LL Bean add lace hooks to the top few eyelets. IIRC, it cost me less than $2.00 but you have to call Bean and request it over the phone when you place your order. Here's a pair of 12" anniversary boots that I had them added to:


Wow, I didn't realize that was an option.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I just bought a pair of the Bean Boot socks. They should do the job even in NYC. They seem incredibly warm.


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

Lived in NYC for a few years. Couldn't agree more with the below:



Bin'Zev said:


> You want the unlined. Public transport and all buildings built before 1990 hit "Sahara in August" Tempratures in NYC during the coldest months of winter. Wearing lined boots in a subway car crammed with more people than should ever fit(true New Yorkers have no sense of personal space) and the heat on full blast is a recipe for heat stroke. Just wear a pair of wool socks and you should be fine.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I join with the majority above and agree that unlined is fine. I have the Maine Hunting Boots and use them when it's too wet for Quoddys. I also suggest that you buy a pair of rubber mocs for wet weather in the spring.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Ill let you know in a day or two- I wear a 10.5, and ordered a 10 and a 9


Got mine in today coincidentally lol. I normally wear a 10.5 in just about everything, so I ordered a 10 and a 9 Bean boot- turns out the 9 is the winner. This is a side by side with me wearing heavy weight wool Woolrich socks, my finger pointing to where my big toe ends (9 on left, 10 on right).

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4323-8160-8141E8813F5B_zpsypyd94gf.jpg.html

the 10 had far too much slippage in the heel, even with heavy socks. So sizing down 1.5 sizes worked for me. Also, these are unlined.


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info orange fury! I just got in my 2 pairs of the thinsulate lined today and found that while the size 10 fit, they were much more snug than I wanted. The size 11 was much better, but I still found it a bit narrow. I am size 11.5 in most shoes. I have decided I will be going for the uninsulated after all so following your advice and other folks on the forum/net I will order some uninsulated in size 10.

Another question for anyone who knows... What is the difference between the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting Shoe? Other than the MHS only comes in 10in.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

mroctopus said:


> Thanks for the info orange fury! I just got in my 2 pairs of the thinsulate lined today and found that while the size 10 fit, they were much more snug than I wanted. The size 11 was much better, but I still found it a bit narrow. I am size 11.5 in most shoes. I have decided I will be going for the uninsulated after all so following your advice and other folks on the forum/net I will order some uninsulated in size 10.
> 
> Another question for anyone who knows... What is the difference between the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting Shoe? Other than the MHS only comes in 10in.


Yeah, most places I've read say that the thinsulate ones are true to size, where the unlined ones are where the sizing down comes into play. FWIW, I think the unlined with thick socks will be more than enough to keep me warm.

IIRC, my understanding is that the MHS does not have a metal shank, where the Bean Boot does. I want to say that was the biggest difference


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a pair of rubber mocs. Sized down to 10 for the same reasons as Duvel. Even with ragg socks, they are a bit roomy but not uncomfortably so. I occasionally wear them sockless when it's warm and raining outside for that '80s Preppy look.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, I'm quasi thread jacking now...

need opinions on proper fit. I'm trying on the 9 and 10 side by side, and in theory the 10 seems like it fits more comfortably, but there seems to be a bit of extra room in the toe (and more heel slippage). Conversely, the 9 seems to hit the proper place on the toe, but seems a bit more snug all around (not uncomfortably so, just a bit tighter- but comparatively little heel slippage). I've seen that it's desirable to have a bit extra room to allow for air insulation, but I can't tell how much is excessive. How do you guys prefer yours to fit? The left pic is the 10 and the right is the 9, the outer edge of the tape is where my toe ends. Which one looks like a more proper fit?:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4E84-AFC7-ED51ACCDDDD7_zpstytrmmib.jpg.html
Edit: the assumption I'm making based on what I've read online is to stay with the 9, and the leather will break in over time? But the card that came with the boots suggests that "you should be able to press the width of your thumb between the tips of your toes and the toe end of the boot"- which is closer to the 10 lol.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The thumb-width rule works but only if the boot also doesn't slip. If it slips, go smaller. I don't like my feet to slip in my footwear.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I say it in every bean boot thread: size down a half size only if you plan to wear socks. A size and a half might be ok for sockless wear but it's not enough room otherwise. The rubber bottoms will never give and they will always be uncomfortably snug. If you're particularly unlucky, your little toe will be obliterated after walking in them for a few hours. The leather uppers will conform to your ankle though, which means the heel slippage will improve once broken in. There are no other cons to buying them a bit bigger.

By the way, if you want a primer on breaking them in quickly, read this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?121063-Hardline-s-Bean-Boot-Break-in-Bonanza!


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

As far as the width goes, I ordered the thinsulates I currently have in a D but I definitely feel my foot is being squeezed on either side. If the rubber bottoms don't give as you say, would it wise to go up to the EE?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Update: ended up hanging onto the larger pair (the 10's). As I walked around my apt last night I noticed the heel slippage wasn't all that bad, even when wearing athletic socks. These also have enough room that I can wear my heaviest socks with no issue, the 9's were too small for them. Anyways, super happy with them, I think these will quickly become a favorite :biggrin:


----------



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

Made a trip to the King of Prussia, PA LL Bean store yesterday. I'm a size 10 in most everything.. Walked out with a size 8 in the (unlined) Bean Boots. No issues with even my thickest pair of socks. 

Ironically the guy checking out in front of me was returning a pair because he sized down one due to the recommendation... and he said they were too small. Not sure if he got the thinsulate boots or what.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Grab some decent boot laces. I love bean boots, but the newer boot laces that they come with are terrible and won't last the winter. Grab another pair now to keep in reserve. I get the cheap kiwi brand ones and they hold up 2-3 winters for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Are you putting insoles in your unlined bean boots? If so which ones? Tomorrow I am going to return my thinsulate boots in exchange for some unlined. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yodan731 said:


> Grab some decent boot laces. I love bean boots, but the newer boot laces that they come with are terrible and won't last the winter. Grab another pair now to keep in reserve. I get the cheap kiwi brand ones and they hold up 2-3 winters for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good advice. The new laces they use don't last very long at all before they puke out their guts. I'm not a huge fan of taslan laces to being with and prefer to use paracord or thinner accessory cord for my outdoor boots.



mroctopus said:


> Are you putting insoles in your unlined bean boots? If so which ones? Tomorrow I am going to return my thinsulate boots in exchange for some unlined. Thanks so much for all the help!


What kind of insoles are you looking for? Something for warmth, or comfort? If you're looking for warmth, the Bean shearling insoles posted earlier in the thread are a good option and so are LaCrosse 6mm and 9mm wool felt soles. If you want comfort/support, I'm a fan of Superfeet green insoles for boots.


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry for derailing the thread again, but this is timely since I'm have to exchange a pair of the gumshoes and need some advice.

I normally wear a 1.5, so I bought a pair of size 9s off eBay. I was surprised to find they were uncomfortably snug, so I bought another pair directly from Bean in the size 10. Those ended up feeling way too loose even when I put on thick wool socks. I did find out that the first pair I had were actually a Women's size 9 in thinsulate and my replacements were an unlined men's 10. It's much too late to bother the seller on eBay about that issue, but I'm struggling with what to do for a replacement.

I live in the Pacific NW, so these would mostly be used in milder temps where it's really wet. They will occasionally see snow, but not much unless I head into the mountains.

Should I go with the thinsulate and would I still need to size down if the unlined are so large?
Should I stick with the gumshoe or maybe size up to a 6" or 8" boot? I don't really have any snow boots, so I was thinking these might be able to pull double duty for as infrequently as I see a lot of snow.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it's best to deal with LL Bean customer service on this kind of question. They've always been very helpful to me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jsbrugg said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread again, but this is timely since I'm have to exchange a pair of the gumshoes and need some advice.
> 
> I normally wear a 1.5, so I bought a pair of size 9s off eBay. I was surprised to find they were uncomfortably snug, so I bought another pair directly from Bean in the size 10. Those ended up feeling way too loose even when I put on thick wool socks. I did find out that the first pair I had were actually a Women's size 9 in thinsulate and my replacements were an unlined men's 10. It's much too late to bother the seller on eBay about that issue, but I'm struggling with what to do for a replacement.
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat as you (10.5 in everything else, ordered a 9 and 10 in unlined, 9 was snug/10 was big). I ended up keeping the 10 for several reasons. 1st, when I slipped them on the 10's without looking at the sizing (and thinking they were the 9's), my first thought was "man, these are more comfortable than I remember". I put on the 9's right after and thought they were uncomfortably tight in comparison. I also realized that, regardless of the space in the toe box, the widest point on my foot (the joints) corresponded with the widest point of the boot (just like it should with properly fitting shoes). Also, my biggest initial issue was heel slippage, but as I wore them the leather shaft seemed to conform to my ankle more, so that even with thin athletic socks the heel slippage wasn't bad. However, the excess space meant that I could wear my ultra thick socks if I wanted too- which I couldn't do with the 9's. As as ive researched them, I've seen more and more that a bit extra space is desirable in these. Similar to the science behind LLB's Norwegian sweater, the excess space is designed to trap air heated by your body temperature- effectively creating insulation.

Per boots/gum shoe: I have the 8" boots as my first pair- anything higher wouldve been overkill, anything lower would've been pointless. I'm using these as hiking/country/cold/crappy weather footwear, so the 8" was most versatile for my purposes (and they're 3 season footwear easily). My next pair will be the mocs though.

Like i said earlier, I wear a 10.5 in everything else, but going down only a half size (per LLB's instructions) ended up working best for me. If you get the thinsulate lined ones, they say not to size down at all from your normal size.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

orange fury said:


> I was in the same boat as you (10.5 in everything else, ordered a 9 and 10 in unlined, 9 was snug/10 was big). I ended up keeping the 10 for several reasons. 1st, when I slipped them on the 10's without looking at the sizing (and thinking they were the 9's), my first thought was "man, these are more comfortable than I remember". I put on the 9's right after and thought they were uncomfortably tight in comparison. I also realized that, regardless of the space in the toe box, the widest point on my foot (the joints) corresponded with the widest point of the boot (just like it should with properly fitting shoes). Also, my biggest initial issue was heel slippage, but as I wore them the leather shaft seemed to conform to my ankle more, so that even with thin athletic socks the heel slippage wasn't bad. However, the excess space meant that I could wear my ultra thick socks if I wanted too- which I couldn't do with the 9's. As as ive researched them, I've seen more and more that a bit extra space is desirable in these. Similar to the science behind LLB's Norwegian sweater, the excess space is designed to trap air heated by your body temperature- effectively creating insulation.
> 
> Per boots/gum shoe: I have the 8" boots as my first pair- anything higher wouldve been overkill, anything lower would've been pointless. I'm using these as hiking/country/cold/crappy weather footwear, so the 8" was most versatile for my purposes (and they're 3 season footwear easily). My next pair will be the mocs though.
> 
> Like i said earlier, I wear a 10.5 in everything else, but going down only a half size (per LLB's instructions) ended up working best for me. If you get the thinsulate lined ones, they say not to size down at all from your normal size.


I concur. I own five pairs of Bean Boots/ MHS and this has been my experience (with the exception that, being a half size, I would still size down to the next full size with the Thinsulate lined but not if I were a full size). Bean Boots fit loose. Getting them even a little snug is a bad idea.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I concur. I own five pairs of Bean Boots/ MHS and this has been my experience (with the exception that, being a half size, I would still size down to the next full size with the Thinsulate lined but not if I were a full size). *Bean Boots fit loose.* Getting them even a little snug is a bad idea.


Once I accepted this fact, I realized that my boots are probably the most comfortable shoes I own lol

now, I will size down to a 9 when I get the mocs, but I'll also wear those sockless


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I took Bean's advice and sized down, and I'm happy with the fit. So, to each his own. I've learned that footwear is about as individual a thing as one can have in clothing. The foot is a weird thing to fit just right.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The great thing with the Bean, of course, is that you can return anything any time for any reason. After wearing my new Blucher Mocs for a few weeks now, I'm wishing I had ordered down half a size. I checked with the Bean and they told me to send them back for another size, no problem. (I measure an 11 but I need a 10.5 in these, apparently.)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This talk of insoles confuses me. Do they not already come with removable insoles? Mine certainly did.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

They do. Feel free, however, to add more or exchange for others as you see appropriate.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has commented on the appropriate distinction between the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting Boot. The latter has a softer sole to enable the hunter to better sense the impediments on the sidewalk.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> I'm surprised no one has commented on the appropriate distinction between the Bean Boot and the Maine Hunting Boot. The latter has a softer sole to enable the hunter to better sense the impediments on the sidewalk.


I get that you're being sarcastic but, in case anyone is curious, the MHS has a steel shank, softer pebble grain leather and a softer composition sole with a matte finish versus the Bean Boot's fiberglass shank, stiff, smooth leather upper and hard rubber compound with glossy finish. When the time comes for my boots to get resoled, I replace all of them with MHS bottoms for no other reason than because I don't want them to say "Bean Boots". In other words, there's very little real world difference between the two.


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Hardline_42, in one of your past posts you said as your bean boots wear out you are getting them all resoled with thinsulate only soles. This being the case, do you see any reason to have an unlined boot?

I'm still flip flopping on my choice, and haven't had time to send back the thinsulate only boots that I currently have. I just spoke to an LL Bean rep on the phone and she said that since I will be walking too and from school every day I should absolutely get the thinsulate.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mroctopus said:


> Hardline_42, in one of your past posts you said as your bean boots wear out you are getting them all resoled with thinsulate only soles. This being the case, do you see any reason to have an unlined boot?
> 
> I'm still flip flopping on my choice, and haven't had time to send back the thinsulate only boots that I currently have. I just spoke to an LL Bean rep on the phone and she said that since I will be walking too and from school every day I should absolutely get the thinsulate.


Unlined versus lined really depends on how you plan to use your boots. In general, I have a ton of outdoor boots, so I don't need the versatility from a single pair of Bean Boots that someone else might want. I also don't wear them indoors (I switch to normal footwear once inside). If by "walking to school" you mean a short jaunt to the subway, riding the train, another short jaunt to class and then keeping them on all day, the Thinsulate will probably be too hot (the unlined probably will too, they're rubber, after all). If you mean walking fifteen blocks in the middle of February and then throwing on some camp mocs when you get to class, the Thinsulate is the ticket. Make your selection based on that. Neither is good for trudging through a foot of snow or for a summer rainstorm in the middle of August. If you want all your bases covered, keep the Thinsulate boots for this season, get a pair of rubber mocs in the spring and some proper pac boots if you think you'll need them next year. You'll be properly shod for anything Mother Nature throws at you.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

And if I'm an 8--and there are no half-sizes--do I go down to a 7?

Actually, I'm a 8E and 7.5EE, I just learned, having had a professional measure me recently for the first time since I was a kid. No wonder so many of my shoes fit weird...I've been living in 8.5Ds with mixed results.


----------



## Fenster (Jun 25, 2013)

hardline_42, that's one excellent post, thank you.


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

Just to update, I did call Bean customer service and took their advice to get the thinsulate in a 9. I should have instead listened to OF and just got the 10s in thinsulate. Now I've got a loose fitting unlined 10 and a snug thinsulate in 9. I'm debating whether I should cut my losses and get my money back or do the exchange and end up with a pair of gumshoes that will have cost me $130 with all of the shipping charges.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jsbrugg said:


> Just to update, I did call Bean customer service and took their advice to get the thinsulate in a 9. I should have instead listened to OF and just got the 10s in thinsulate. Now I've got a loose fitting unlined 10 and a snug thinsulate in 9. I'm debating whether I should cut my losses and get my money back or do the exchange and end up with a pair of gumshoes that will have cost me $130 with all of the shipping charges.


Im wearing my unlined 10's for the first time today- absolutely worth it. They're incredible.

ive found that slightly looser is better than slightly tight, I think hardline was the one that made the point that the rubber bottom won't stretch or break in, so you're stuck with that fit. I will say though that the extra room created a very warm pocket of air by trapping my body heat, that with ragg wool socks makes for a wonderful piece of footwear.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

orange fury said:


> ... the extra room created a very warm pocket of air by trapping my body heat, that with ragg wool socks makes for a wonderful piece of footwear.


That's exactly how the Bean Boot should work. I'm glad they worked out for you. Take a look at my bean boot break in thread if you want them to feel and look more lived-in in a short time.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Definitely worth exchanging as the boots, when fit right for you, are fantastic. 

Based on this and other similar threads and my own and friends' experiences, I think everyone has to have their own trial and error process to get to the right LL Bean boot equation that works for him or her. I have several different sizes based on lining, laces and slip-ons (my tightest for obvious reasons). 

I encourage you stay with it - go through the exchange - because once you have, you can now enjoy them, re-furbished them (just had two of my girlfriends done and they look great) and buy new once in awhile for the rest of your life.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I do agree that shoe fitting can be an inexact science in a lot of cases...but most of the time, and certainly with these Bean Boots, a little loose is better than too snug.


----------



## mroctopus (Oct 12, 2014)

Fading Fast said:


> Definitely worth exchanging as the boots, when fit right for you, are fantastic.
> 
> Based on this and other similar threads and my own and friends' experiences, I think everyone has to have their own trial and error process to get to the right LL Bean boot equation that works for him or her. I have several different sizes based on lining, laces and slip-ons (my tightest for obvious reasons).
> 
> I encourage you stay with it - go through the exchange - because once you have, you can now enjoy them, re-furbished them (just had two of my girlfriends done and they look great) and buy new once in awhile for the rest of your life.


Yup... I'm still going through the process of getting the right fit. Its been a pretty long annoying journey but I think I might nearly be there. After I exchanged the 2 thinsulate boots I got a pair of size 10 unlined (I'm 11.5 normally). They feel well with thin to medium socks, but as soon as they get thick at all they squeeze the top of my foot, which will be a problem since I will need that insulation once it actually gets cold. So now I think I should up to 11, but I just checked the site and they are backordered until Jan. 4th. Not sure what to do.... Perhaps I should just go back to size 11 thinsulate (they are still in stock) and just use them as Winter/Fall boots. Thoughts?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

mroctopus said:


> Yup... I'm still going through the process of getting the right fit. Its been a pretty long annoying journey but I think I might nearly be there. After I exchanged the 2 thinsulate boots I got a pair of size 10 unlined (I'm 11.5 normally). They feel well with thin to medium socks, but as soon as they get thick at all they squeeze the top of my foot, which will be a problem since I will need that insulation once it actually gets cold. So now I think I should up to 11, but I just checked the site and they are backordered until Jan. 4th. Not sure what to do.... Perhaps I should just go back to size 11 thinsulate (they are still in stock) and just use them as Winter/Fall boots. Thoughts?


If I'm following you correctly, then yes, I'd get the thinsulate in 11 (since you believe that is the right size in those for you) - this way you'd have good pair of winter boots to use this winter and, then, if the budget allows, you can get an unlined pair for the spring / summer. It's worth thinking long-term on these and getting the right size as I have a 10+ year old pair and my girlfriend has a 20+ year old pair that's been refurbished a few times and look great in an old LLBean boot way. Hence, these can be a long-term, core wardrobe staple, so you want them to be the right fit for you.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tried on in-store (Ridge Hill) a few weeks ago. I am usually 11-11.5. I will be ordering size 10 online.

Also, +1 on the helpfulness of the employees at the b&m store in Yonkers.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I received a Bean catalogue yesterday with a 20% discount/free shipping code, which i promptly used finally to pill the trigger on a pair of Bean boots. I hope i sized it right: i ordered a 7ee, as my feet are 8e and 7.5ee. 

I have a feeling that if i can get the sizing right i'm going to regard the roughly $85 i spent on the boots as money well spent.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like all the coeds are cornering the market: https://www.pressherald.com/2014/12/03/l-l-bean-inundated-by-orders-for-its-trademark-boot/


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> Looks like all the coeds are cornering the market: https://www.pressherald.com/2014/12/03/l-l-bean-inundated-by-orders-for-its-trademark-boot/


Glad I got mine when I did, the 8" boots in size 10 aren't available until February 24. My two pairs of mocs are coming in today, they're not on backorder yet but I'm glad I purchased them when I did as well.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I understand that there is a Black Market developing for them here in Portland. How much of a mark up do you think I could get?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

When i ordered mine mid-nov i was told it wouldn't be available until 1 dec. Bean just updated the status: not available until 16 dec.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Bean is never going to discontinue these boots. Time will pass, and Bean will restock. Life will be good.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I noticed that LL Bean was trending on Yahoo ... here's why:https://www.boston.com/business/news/2014/12/02/bean-scrambling-keep-with-surging-demand-for-its-boots/MvK8Z3zo0ypZUmCQvYnQRO/story.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel so trendy all of a sudden.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I feel so trendy all of a sudden.


**scrambling to find the smelling salts**


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I feel so trendy all of a sudden.


Bahahaha. The funny part about this is that people buying bean boots because they're "trendy" are unwittingly purchasing a quality product that'll last them far after the trend is over.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Or they'll sell them on eBay as soon as the trend passes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Or they'll sell them on eBay as soon as the trend passes.


Good for anyone that wants 'me cheap I guess. I honestly don't care if I now look like every frat guy/sorority girl on the street, I wear what I like because I like it, and will continue wearing it after the fad passes. As long as LLB doesn't offshore production to keep up with demand I'll be happy. An upside to this is all the stateside hiring they're doing to keep up with demand.

in any case, I have my 8" boots and got my mocs today- I'm set lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, for myself, I can't possibly look like a frat boy because I'm too old. I might just look like an old guy trying to look like a frat boy. Hey, I wonder if the sorority sisters will think I'm cute?


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> I understand that there is a Black Market developing for them here in Portland. How much of a mark up do you think I could get?


I can't imagine you would get much for them locally - I was in Freeport earlier this week and there are still many to be had, and dozens across the street at the outlet. As usual the web/phone inventory does not come to matching the reality of the store. Folks from away trying to buy Bean boots may have to wait until January but we can stroll in at 3:30am and pick up a pair. Ayuh.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fraser Tartan said:


> I just looked on eBay and see Bean Boot scalpers trying to sell new ones way above what Bean charges for them.


Holy crap, people are paying it too. There's a pair of women's thinsulate that has 31 bids and is at $336. That's insane.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, come on. What's wrong with people.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Let's see. If I sold mine on eBay now for $340, I could buy two new pairs when they're back in stock. Hmm.... .


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

In all seriousness, though, I wouldn't recommend removing your Bean boots in public these days, or wearing them in sketchy parts of town.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> Holy crap, people are paying it too. There's a pair of women's thinsulate that has 31 bids and is at $336. That's insane.


My fashion conscious female cousins during thanksgiving told me that bean boots had been featured in a fashion show and since then have been a super hot commodity. They were intimidated by the wait and opted instead for Sorels. I am certain that previously they had never given bean boots any thought and had never heard of Sorel.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Today's Ivy Style article:

​In the 1980s, there was a trend at my high school in sunny California for LL Bean's classic rubber boot, worn year-round, of course.
Fashions come in cycles ever generation or so, and today the morning news is carrying the story that there are some 60,000 backorders for Bean boots, with another 40,000 expected by the end of the year.
According to Boston.com:Between 60,000-100,000 people have placed orders for the boots that won't be delivered until after the holidays, according to L.L. Bean spokesperson Carolyn Beem. In all, the company said they anticipate selling "in the range" of 450,000 pairs of bean boots this year, a significant increase over last year.
Why the increase in sales? Well, blame teens and millennials.
"Younger people are buying them. They're all over college campuses and high schools," Beem said. "Without changing anything, they're back in style."
In an attempt to make up the shortage, L.L. Bean spent $1 million to purchase another molding machine that makes the rubber bottoms of the shoes, Beem said. The rubber bottoms are made in Lewiston, Maine, while the stitching of the leather tops takes place in Brunswick, Maine.
"We've bumped up production - we have three shifts going, we're hiring new people," Beem said. "We're doing all we can to lessen the wait time."​The Bean Boot, also known as the Maine Hunting Shoe, was created by Leon Leonwood Bean in 1912. Wonder if the kids care about trivia?
And for those of you who celebrate St. Nicholas Day, leaving a boot outside on the night of December 5th, make sure it's not from Bean. It might not be there in the morning.


----------



## nycs10011 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm glad I replaced my old knock offs with the real deal last season.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Billax: Looks like I was ahead of the other millennials, then.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bean just emailed me. They will cancel the order unless i agree to a Jan 4 date. This is for a pair i ordered mid-november.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Jan 4 seems reasonable, given the sudden demand for the boot.



tocqueville said:


> Bean just emailed me. They will cancel the order unless i agree to a Jan 4 date. This is for a pair i ordered mid-november.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Jan 4 seems reasonable, given the sudden demand for the boot.


Esp. since I'll be in South America for the entire Xmas/New Years period.

My only concern is what might happen if the boots don't fit and I'll need to exchange for another size. Will I have to wait another two months before the new size arrives?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Esp. since I'll be in South America for the entire Xmas/New Years period.
> 
> My only concern is what might happen if the boots don't fit and I'll need to exchange for another size. Will I have to wait another two months before the new size arrives?


Chances are, there will be a plenty of returned and/or exchanged pairs in stock after the holidays.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> Chances are, there will be a plenty of returned and/or exchanged pairs in stock after the holidays.


+1, I would go ahead and agree to January 4


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> +1, I would go ahead and agree to January 4


Oh, I have.

My real question is what footwear to take with me to Chile, and whether or not I can use the trip as an excuse to buy new shoes/boots. A few days in tony neighborhoods of Santiago + two weeks at a lake house in an underdeveloped part of the country. If I go anywhere, there will not be paving.


----------

